# I have kits!



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Thought th ferrety peeps might want to see the 14 kits I have!  they're so noisy lol








There's 3 litters there, Willow's, Whisper's and Bandit's kits.
Vinnie is the dad to Willow's and Whisper's and Jimmy is the dad to Bandit's.

Whisper kits
1x light coloured male
2x white male

Willow kits
1x coloured female 
1x coloured male (possibly blaze)
1x white female
1x white male

Bandit kits (polecat hybrids)
2x dark polecat female 
5x dark polecat male

I'm thinking of keeping the coloured male from Willow's litter and one of th females from Bandit's litter.

Oh and if you're wondering why there's a watermark on my photo it's because people have been pinching my photos and claiming them as theirs.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Aww! Are they all living together happily? Looking forward to more photos as they grow.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Awww A big bundle of cuteness


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Babyshoes said:


> Aww! Are they all living together happily? Looking forward to more photos as they grow.


Yep, all 3 mum's are helping each other raising them too :3


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm thinking of keeping this little male, any suggestions for a name for him?


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm thinking of keeping this little male, any suggestions for a name for him?

View attachment 314677
View attachment 314678


I'm not sure why the post doubled itself


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Aww bless him, looks like he could be a proper chunk, so maybe a strong name like Max or Toby...


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

"Nope, back to bed you go"


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

How did I miss this thread Oh my goodness how gorgeous are they <3 How exciting for you FF. I've gone all ferret broody again now I've been rubbish at naming lately. We must have gone through a dozen names before we agreed to call Jet - Jet. I still don't think it suits her! lol So I'm not much help with names Cant wait to see how your beautiful babies come on.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Aww gorgeous babies!! Looking forward to seeing them grow!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Meet Sherlock 









And Psylla









There's a nearly 2 week age gap between them. Sherlock is Willow and Vinnie's son and Psylla is Bandit and Jimmy's daughter


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awww they are just too cute, they look like proper lil ferrets now:Kiss. I bet their personalities are already coming through. Great names by the way FF.


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Too much squee! You're making me broody for baby fuzzies now....


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

All the kits except these 4 hobs have homes to go to. I'll be rehoming Vinnie soon too because I'm keeping his son, I can't have 3 entire hobs. Plus Vinnie is 4 so I'd rather he go to a non working, non breeding home where I can visit him on occasions.


----------

